# In my opinion, the best CD for a haunt



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a link to buy it online:

*Halloween Sounds Of Horror CD*

*I thought this was a pretty cool item that comes with the CD Included:

Halloween Light Projector*


----------



## Beepem (Jul 16, 2006)

i was thinking about that but didnt have an extra 15 bucks to spend on it at the time


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

What about anything from Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana?
Both are great for haunts, I use them yearly in my haunt.

http://www.myspace.com/midnightsyndicate
http://www.monolithgraphics.com/darkrealms.html


----------



## dallenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

Midnight Syndicate, Thats a good one, downloaded it a few month ago, then my wife deleted it, so now Ive got to look for it again!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

dallenwood said:


> Midnight Syndicate, Thats a good one, downloaded it a few month ago, then my wife deleted it, so now Ive got to look for it again!


http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm available here!


----------

